# HasBean nailing it with the branding



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Maybe I'm late to the party but I love the branding on HasBeans mailing bags.

Now my postie will be stopping by more frequently (he loves tasting what I received too)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe I need to start offering my postie a coffee...might result in less lost parcels!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am hoping to see a lot more of these in the future as I have sub to IMM , I am also hoping with my mediocre skills I can bring justice to the such fine coffee bean contents.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Our postie likes his coffee and is very good at picking out the various flavours in the drink. He'll pop in for a cup at least once a month

Doesnt hurt to keep them sweet


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Slightly old topic (I know), but wanted to ask a simple question.

How long does it usually take Hasbean to process an order? I am thinking of ordering few bits and some beans, but don't want to end up without any beans at home! I am assuming it wouldn't take longer than 4 days to receive the parcel after ordering, but Coffee Tasting Club took a little bit longer than I expected (the beans weren't roasted to order anyway).


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

my experience is that HB will post out next working day - they dont hang about


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Email has bean they will respond quickly


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

2-3 days when i have ordered, obviously weekends extend this.

You get mails when its packed and sent.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends which shipping option you go for . I've ordered coffee 12.35pm and it arrived the following morning !


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Depends which shipping option you go for . I've ordered coffee 12.35pm and it arrived the following morning !


This


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

working dog said:


> my experience is that HB will post out next working day - they dont hang about


Yep mine too.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks lads! Will need to wait a wee bit as I got far too many beans.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

After breaking my hand last year and not being able to plaster I took a job as a postie. One thing I did notice was how coffee is packaged, basically most won't fit through a letter box. As the beans will go into any shape package I've often wonded why they don't design it around something that will fit. Opticians have got it right, they have very long thin boxes that go through 99% of letter boxes, some are up to 18 inches long and even have it printed on the box that it will fit through most letter boxes so some thought has gone into it.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Montana said:


> After breaking my hand last year and not being able to plaster I took a job as a postie. One thing I did notice was how coffee is packaged, basically most won't fit through a letter box. As the beans will go into any shape package I've often wonded why they don't design it around something that will fit. Opticians have got it right, they have very long thin boxes that go through 99% of letter boxes, some are up to 18 inches long and even have it printed on the box that it will fit through most letter boxes so some thought has gone into it.


Check out Foundry Roasters packaging - long thin box that is very postie frindly


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

working dog said:


> Check out Foundry Roasters packaging - long thin box that is very postie frindly


Doesn't fit through my letterbox.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Doesn't fit through my letterbox.


Time to move house then


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

working dog said:


> Time to move house then


Just rip the door out.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I dread the day I move out of my flat (with concierge to collect post) into my GF's house and have to, shock horror, go collect my kg deliveries from the PO.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Doesn't fit through my letterbox.


Nor mine


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bella Barista and (IIRC) Frank & Earnest send out beans in a letter box friendly box. Only works for upto 500g though. My last Rave order was 1700g - unless they ship it in the Tardis there is no way that's coming through the door. I did go so far as to fit a large letter box at the Hotmetalette's house. PITA job that was. Worth it to reduce trips to the sorting office though.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm glad I order for delivery to work - fortunately there's no 'oi, you're taking the mick' comments as I order in bulk for half the staff here!


----------

